# Got to know where to look



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Night or 3 right there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang flattie attack!!! Nice!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

you put hurt on them flatties. i finally got to take the boat out gigging last friday and they were thicker than fleas on my old dog. had my best night in 5 years


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done! Congratulations


----------

